# Creepy Baby



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Interesting. Look forward to following your project!


----------



## bkr1969 (Nov 29, 2009)

I placed the eyes in a vise and used a Dremmel with a cut-off wheel to remove the back of the eye. (Seriously...do I need to say that you should wear safety glasses? There were a lot of sparks which means metal fragments.) The open-backed eye shows the open/close weight and allows access to the pupil.










I did a quick test to see how the red LED would look. Perfect!


----------



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

I have a feeling this is going to be really creepy. I can't wait to see it finished.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Looks great! Cool idea.


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

Gotta love creepy dolls! I have about 100 in my Isla de Munecas room. bkr1969, you're in Boise, too? I'll PM ya.


----------



## Gothikim (Jul 25, 2005)

Should be seriously wiggy! Keep us posted


----------



## crazy xmas (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow totally freaken cool!


----------



## bkr1969 (Nov 29, 2009)

Here you can see how the weight conveniently has a couple of grooves in it. They're the perfect size and spacing for the small bend in a paperclip. I made two control rods that would fit into the grooves but not bind as the eye opens and closes. They were simply epoxied into place.









Here is one of the rods glued in place.


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

I like were this is going


----------



## moonwitchkitty (Jul 22, 2012)

look up the song creepy doll by Jonathan Coulton


----------



## tinafromidaho (May 8, 2008)

Yay, another haunter in Boise. I do love me some creepy dolls.


----------



## bkr1969 (Nov 29, 2009)

The eyes were nearly impossible to re-mount into the rubber (/plastic/latex?) that held them in place initially. I cut it all away which meant I needed some sort of mounting bracket for the eyes. I would've needed something in the end anyway to keep the eyes fixed in relation to the servo. I drilled a small hole in the top of each eye, simply eyeballing (pun intended) the distance between them. I mounted them with small bolts and nuts onto a simple piece of metal strapping which, in turn, will be attached to the servo and its mount. The control rods were cut to the approximate correct length and attached to the servo before screwing the eyes to the brace.


----------



## bkr1969 (Nov 29, 2009)

OK...it's been awhile because I've been so busy, but I have been working on Creepy (anyone have a good name idea?). My first eyes failed miserably due to the fact that I didn't cover the solder connections on the LEDs with heat shrink. When I finally got them epoxied into place, the wires broke off at the top of the epoxy level and there was no way to re-solder them. Fortunately, I had bought another doll to use for arms and legs. Apart from the fact that the eyes are plastic instead of metal, they are identical. So I re-soldered new LEDs and shrunk them this time. I also twisted the 3 wires together because 3 separate coily wires from each eye really got in the way last time. This made a big difference.









The LEDs are still proving to be difficult to glue into place, but they're drying overnight and I'll see how they do tomorrow.


----------



## tbeard (May 13, 2011)

This should be creepy. Looking forward to seeing more pics.


----------



## bkr1969 (Nov 29, 2009)

Unfortunately this project has been delayed and will not be ready for 2012. I will re-post when I'm able to complete. Sorry...but I didn't want to cut any corners so it's taking longer than I thought. It will be great when finished.


----------



## S.O.S. (Mar 7, 2011)

Its something for us to look forward to next year! It will be great to see the final product.


----------

